# New bean to Cup Machine advice..



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Hi

Will keep this simple as im very new to all this..

After a Bean to Cup Machine to attempt to make some quality espresso..

Have had some beans for a week or two which i bought from coffee direct as an incentive to buy a machine..some barista reserve and some Italian samples (not sure if there any good bit of an impulse buy)

Would like to be able to create a nice strong espresso if possible after purchasing some equipment ,correct coffee and a lot of advice.

Budget approx £300.

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Go for a Classic - either new via Amazon Warehouse deals or a second hand one - look at deals section of forum. You will need a decent grinder - minimum of something like an Iberital MC2 which you could buy new on your budget but you will need to save a bit back for a tamper and some scales. A good way to make your dosh go further would be to look at a second hand grinder - plenty around - advice and guidance via the forum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Was there a specific reason to choose bean to cup over a 2 piece setup?

There are some cheapish bean to cup machines available but your coffee experience will be limited by your budget when going for this type of machine.

If a bean to cup machine is the only option then we can suggest a range of machines although the good ones start quite a bit higher than the budget.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Look for a good, used Jura B2C machine, preferably an X series (commercial). The Jura brewer units make excellent expressos,


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Was there a specific reason to choose bean to cup over a 2 piece setup?
> 
> There are some cheapish bean to cup machines available but your coffee experience will be limited by your budget when going for this type of machine.
> 
> If a bean to cup machine is the only option then we can suggest a range of machines although the good ones start quite a bit higher than the budget.


Not really tied to a bean to cup option..

If 2 piece was better option then i would willingly go that route...

Pardon my ignorance but i presume 2 piece is grinder and machine separate.

Would this be better with my budget?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, by two piece they just mean separate grinder and espresso machine. Not just better in your budget - just better









Good advice above from Systemic Kid.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitely a good idea to check *Amazon Warehouse* deals as machines sometimes go for as little as £100


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Also grinder-wise it might be worth getting in touch with a member here called coffeechap who does reconditioned grinders.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for advice all..

Think i will go down the two piece route then..

Any other items i need to be adding also?

Eg whats a tamper?

And what kind of scales would i be looking at..From above advice?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tamper is essential for compacting the grind prior to extraction. If you get, say, a Classic, you'll need a 58mm one. Have a look at Made by Knock. They do good quality reasonably priced ones. Suggest you get a set of scales for measuring your dose - cheap and available at Amazon or Ebay. Some espresso cups too - 2oz capacity. Again, plent to choose from on Ebay. Tamper mat is a good idea to protect your work surface - available at Made by Knock if you decide to get a tamper from them.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Should have added that you want scales to weigh 0-100 grms range. Here are some examples.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/digital-pocket-scales-Jewellery-sclaes/dp/B0042RO5YO


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Cheers for explanations..

Also have contacted coffechap like advised..

What about knocktop, mat & simple tamper £33 ? for starters


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

stevogums said:


> Cheers for explanations..
> 
> Also have contacted coffechap like advised..
> 
> What about knocktop, mat & simple tamper £33 ? for starters


Great value - you won't find cheaper and quality is excellent. Money well spent.


----------

